# Zepps Mouth Calls



## Song Dog .204 (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with these or know if they are a quality call?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I have not used one as of yet, but everything I've read about them has been very positive.

http://www.markzepp.com/


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

*Big Marks calls are a quality ,i really liked the rattler when he came out with it but its tough to use when our cold winter sets in.I will also say he is one heck of a nice guy.*


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Quality all the way around.
Mark


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

yotehd said:


> *Big Marks calls are a quality ,i really liked the rattler when he came out with it but its tough to use when our cold winter sets in.I will also say he is one heck of a nice guy.*


This guy Yotehead knows what he's talking about as he's the best caller I've ever met. NO B.S. about it.


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words Bones.


----------



## Song Dog .204 (Aug 20, 2012)

I just got the 3 of mine in the mail, I absolutely love them. The little big horn is LOUD! But the Badlands gunner is my favorite already.


----------



## Song Dog .204 (Aug 20, 2012)

I just got the 3 of mine in the mail, I absolutely love them. The little big horn is LOUD! But the Badlands gunner is my favorite already.


----------

